# Looking for a teacher for online lessons



## Jfl (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello i am looking for a music teacher with a solid background in classical music to have online lessons. Interested people should have completed a degree in classical music at conservatory or similar institution. 

If you are interested please send me a PM for More information


----------

